# Solga Update



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

The beastie arrived this morning, it was described as "Ã reviser", but the seller had put a note on saying he'd had it working for 4 hours. The movement seemed to be very clean unlike the case and acrylic. As always I wound it and set it to the time as per Sky, with lower end vintage mechanicals like this I don't expect them to keep time by the second, and 12 hours later the TV says 20:51 as so does the watch!

I spent a couple of hours cleaning and polishing the acrylic, and was pleasantly surprised. I still know nothing about it, but, hey, I like it!

As delivered:










After a clean up:










the movement:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I found the movement! It is a Cupillard 233, see here:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&Cupillard_233

That won't help identify the company behind "Solga", but it is a small step towards him.

Andreas


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> I found the movement! It is a Cupillard 233, see here:
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&Cupillard_233
> 
> ...


Andreas, you're a genius! I browse your site endlessly, what a superb resource you provide the rest of us mere mortals

Thanks so much


----------

